# New Orleans Embossed Coca-Cola Bottle



## katfishkuntry (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey y'all, I found another one. This is an Embossed glass Coca-Cola bottle that says New Orleans, LA on the bottom.  I've had trouble figuring a date for this bottle and wondered if anybody new about the New Orleans Coca-Cola Bottling.  Of course I'm also wondering what kind of value this would have with collectors.  Under the Coca-Cola label it says: Trade Mark Registered Bottle Pat. D-105529


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 6, 2015)

With the D Patent # I think it dates somewhere around 1938-51. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 6, 2015)

Leon is right about the dates. Also check out this site for a timeline of coke bottles. I wouldn't think too high on value. Hope someone else chimes in. http://www.angelfire.com/ca3/ETclanSETH114/bottlehistory.html


----------



## Johnnysoda (Jun 6, 2015)

These bottles go for about 2-5$. I usually don't like paying more than 3$ for one though.


----------

